# How will the oil spill effect our blue water fishing?



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Obviously, there are a lot of factors at play here. 

- How long before they get it shut off.

- How wide spread the slick becomes.

- How long it takes to clean up.

- How it effects the fish below the oil.

Number one priority, over trying to contain the oil, must be to get it shut off. It doesn't matter how hard we work to contain it, we can't clean it up faster than it flows. This is the number one factor in how it will effect us and obviously it greatly impacts the other factors I have listed above. 

At this point, it seems very possible that it could cover the entire Northern Gulf or worsebefore theycan get it under control. Best case senario, they get it shut off today and limit it's impact on shore. This still leaves the significant impact it has blanketing our offshore waters. I think we can forget about finding goodsagassum this summer.One factor that I left out of the poll was areas. This posed too many ifs to be accounted for in such a simple poll. For the sake of the poll, lets assume that oil moves over all of our favorite fishing grounds before it gets cleaned up; but hopefully it won't. 

Let's also assume thatit is cleaned up offshore by the end of June. This leaves our offshore waters blanketed for over two months.

Lastly, I have no clueif fish are smart enough to not swim into the oil on the surface. Reports are that the oil can be up to 30 feet deepon ground zero. This would also effect the ability of the water to reoxygenate; but how much, nobody knows. Given these factors, I believe we will be years before it is back to the way it was. Fishing was just getting good too. I think I will have to wait a few years, if ever,before I can duplicate my last fewsummer's billfish numbers.


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Any ideas on how to get my multiple choice answers to show up?


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

1. Not at all. Everything is fine offshore.
2. Fishing is off, but still fish to be caught.
3. Not worth going offshore this summer.
4. Next summer, we're good to go.
5. Five years before we have decent blue water fishing again.
6. End of blue water fishing in our area as we know it.


----------



## NoKaOi (Oct 1, 2007)

Alexa041

Total conjecture on your part. IMHO this is how BAD science starts. This entire tragedy has no precedent, even the experts are being surprised and baffled by every twist and turn.


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Not real sure I like the tone of your response, but obviously, any answer and even question was and still is pure speculation. This was posted three weeks ago not long after the news of the on-going leak broke.Not only that, but I admitted to having no real knowlegde on the subject. I was simply trying to gauge the overall perception of the spill, but since the poll feature wasn't working it didn't really work out that way. The only reason something like this gets turned into "bad science" is by some idiot on the internet taking it as something it is not.


----------

